# Big Horse - Trailer Size



## txag03 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a trailer (need it for possible future hurricane evacuation). My horse is an approx 16-3 Perch/TB cross, more draft than TB, I would guess 16-1800 lbs. He is a nice and calm trail horse, used to being around lots of commotion (trains, boats, dogs, etc). Would a 7' tall trailer be sufficient, or would a 7'6" be necessary? Please include experiences if available.
Thank you!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You could do either but I would go for the taller one....He would be more comfy in it:wink:


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd definitely go for 7'6". 7' would work but it would be tight and he could easily bump his head. I don't even like my 16h thoroughbred in a 7' trailer. We only buy extra tall, warmblood sized trailers.


----------



## txag03 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for your reply!
Seems to be the suggestions are, the bigger the better. However, the bigger is typically more expensive and harder to come by. How could an extra 6" make that much of a difference? If bumping his head is the only risk, I could get get him protection similar to this: 

Leather Head Bumper - Horse Trailer Accessories | Quality Store Products

Any other issues I should be aware of (health problems from cramping in confined spaces)? This is my first horse, so any and all suggestions are much appreciated. 

I do want him to be comfortable. A comfortable horse is surely a happy horse.


----------



## HaroldandMaude (Aug 9, 2009)

Height isn't the only consideration

Also be sure to check length and stall width. My QH gelding is very long and does not fit comfortably in most slant load trailers and in some strait loads.

My horses are also tall (16.2 +) and I prefer at least 7' 6" trailer. Will they fit in a 7"? Sure, but they are quiet and trailer well. They do have to keep their heads low, though.

A taller trailer just gives them a little more space to stretch out and it also allows for greater air circulation.

Good luck finding something that will work for you!


----------



## txag03 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input!
I do appreciate it.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My TB is somewhere between 17 and 17.2hh and our trailer is 7' tall and he has headroom. As far as headbumpers go, I have heard that leather ones aren't as good as non-leather ones (forget what the non leather is called... lol). My horse has a headbumper that isn't leather, because our friend warned us that leather ones fall apart easier.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I haul my 2 15.3h horses in a 6ft stock with no problems...My other trailer is 7ft and they have plenty of head room in either ...As long as the horse hauls well you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

